# To grind (for Cannabutter), or not to grind



## spek9 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm having some difficulty finding a decent consensus on my question here, so I thought I'd ask the experts.

Out of my last harvest, I've dedicated 1 oz of bud, and 2 oz of popcorn/bud leaves (no fans or stems etc) to try my hand at making butter.

I've got a clear understanding of how I'm going to do it, but what I'm wondering is if I chop the bud up fine enough, do I really have to grind it? I'm thinking not, and I'm also hoping not as well.

I know this'll be a touchy subject, but I'll take the consensus and run with it.

Thanks,

-spek


----------



## BUDies (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't breakcmy buds up one bit when I make canna butter fornpersonal use, this way I get a very potent product with a very clear high, but if you plan on selling the butter you might want to consider breaking it up to increase your yield, but this will also leave a stronger taste of the herb in the edibles you make, hope this helped


----------



## Ditch69 (Jul 24, 2013)

It is not so much that it has to be super fine but the way I was shown was too chop it up pretty good just b4 u do it....If its too fine its a pain in the ass to strain.....I would also consider oil too just as easy to make but last a lot longer without going bad....Just sayin


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ganja butter is one of the hardest things for me to consume no matter how its done. It just gets my gag reflex goin.

ive tried it ground up and not still gets me. my preference is ground though just had a better outcome for me.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 24, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Ganja butter is one of the hardest things for me to consume no matter how its done. It just gets my gag reflex goin.
> 
> ive tried it ground up and not still gets me. my preference is ground though just had a better outcome for me.


Even when it is baked into goods?

-spek


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jul 24, 2013)

Thought I would throw in my Recipe and notes on my Budder.
Quite a few friends have found my brownies to strong.
I love them!

Cannabutter Recipe


Decarboxalation-
Temp- 250 for light airy long buzz, more THC
Or
320 degrees, better for pain relief, More CBDs

time 20 minutes, I do half of the bud at 1 temp half at the other.


1 Lb- Butter
3 cups water
1 ounce high quality bud.


Boil water
Add butter, melt and bring to simmer.
Add finely ground Bud, whisk in to make sure no clumping or sticking happens.
Cover reduce heat till just a Slow simmer
Keep at this Temp for 3-4 hours
Stir occasionally and look for green color. It will change from a watery looking liquid to a dark and oily sheen when done.


Most people use cheese cloth but I believe the fabric will absorb to much butter.




Use two strainers to filter into a large Pyrex bowl.
Top strainer will be pressed into bottom strainer.
The bottom strainer should be placed over a second pyrex bowl and placed in a very low temp oven to keep butter liquid so it can drip out.
You can 
A:
Use double strainer technique to remove remaining portion of bud and add it to the first batch
Or 
B:
Keep second dirty bowl and use as a secondary butter with small amounts of ground Bud.
You can use it in drinks or use to make honey butter.


Put both bowls in fridge till butter is solid,
Dirty bowl is for drinks or adding to tincture
Clean bowl for cooking


Separate water from butter cakes.
Freeze any unused butter, thaw in fridge as need so portion in 1 cup containers. 




Second cooking method, 
In crock pot for 12 hours
Happy Baking!
peace,
DZ


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jul 24, 2013)

I like to use the butter to make Great Garlic Bread.
over Pasta, 1 teaspoon is gonna get you pretty high.

I like to make a similar product, I also use vegetable Oil, 
its perfect for the quick cookie mixes at the store.
PM me if you want the recipe.
peace,
DZ


----------



## beterthanjeff (Jul 24, 2013)

i take a double burner leave on low for about 12 hours depending on how hungry i am then let it cool till it was solid
i used 1 ounce mid grade weed 
half ounce high grade
one lb unsalted stick of natural butter

we used the butter on everything its real good on the bun of a hamburger


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 29, 2013)

Can you use fresh frozen trim rather than drying it first?


----------

